# Summer Coming?



## kruizer (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## motocrash (Mar 14, 2019)

kruizer,there's no pic...just the


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 15, 2019)

I guess summer isn't here yet - no pic

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 15, 2019)

The pic saw its shadow


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 15, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> The pic saw its shadow


----------



## kruizer (Mar 15, 2019)

The pic is supposed to be a flip flop with a skate blade.


----------

